# H:Eldar/IG/SM/Blood angels W:Blood angel/SM/$



## Tophawtdog4411 (Jan 16, 2011)

Howdy,

Got a lot of stuff willing to trade/sell. Im looking for Blood angels and space marine stuff and $

H:

Eldar
-------------------------
Lord asurmen

Lord Baharroth

Lord Fuegen 

4 warlocks

farseer (possibly, have to double check)

couple striking scorpions

couple banshees 

Swooping hawks

War walker

Imperial guard
------------------------------------

Col. Schaffer and retinue OOP ( i think )

lot of catachan heavy flamers/ demoliton dudes

commisar w/ lasgun and laspistol (kinda looks like hitler)

4 grenade launcher catachan women OOP for sure

Space Marines
------------------------------------

Rhino (oop and painted red)

x7 legion of the damned w/ heavy bolter, plasmagun, flamer and x2 combi weapons OOP

Blood Angels
----------------------------------

Baal predator w/ no twin-linked assault cannon (poor shape, perfect ork veichle) OOP

Predator w/ lascannon turret and mis mash of side weapons ( same as above) OOP

if you are playing orks and using the above as looted veichles ill throw in some guns and looted weapons and stuff etc.

----------------------------------


throw me some offers


----------

